

Dilbert strip contains only-vowel word challenge - eykanal
http://www.dilbert.com/

======
eykanal
So far, my friend and think that the last two phrases are "through my email"
(my has no vowels). Other finds:

\- "aoe" could be "anyone" or "randomness"

\- "uie" could be "quite", "quiet", or "business"

